# PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX670 Edition - Noobfreundliche Anleitung erwünscht (Treiber, BIOS)



## gamermaus2 (7. Juni 2014)

*PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX670 Edition - Noobfreundliche Anleitung erwünscht (Treiber, BIOS)*

Hallo,

bei mir klappt das mit den Treiber und Utility Installationen nicht so gut. Ich freue mich, wenn ich eine noobfreundliche Anleitung zur Verfügung stellen könntet.
Zum Beispiel: 
BIOS: Screenshot der BIOS-Einstellung (inkl. kurze Info, wie man da hin kommt und wie man dort navigiert)
Motherboard: Link + Liste und Reihenfolge der Treiberinstallation + falls nötig Konfigurations-Screenshots der Treiber
Grafikkarte: Link und Tipp of man dieses GeForce Experience benötigt

Bei mir kommen oft Fehlermeldungen, wenn ich die Treiber installieren möchte. Teilweise bekomme ich die Informationen,
das die Einstellungen im BIOS nicht passen???


Meine Notizen sehen zur Zeit so aus:
Motherboard: http://www.asrock.com -> Download -> "Z77 Pro3" 

	Am besten Treiber vorher auf Festplatte speichern:
	* INF		Intel(R) Chipsatz-Gerätesoftware
	* Intel_USB3	Intel USB 3.0 Treiber (von Festplatte aus installieren!)
	* ME		Intel Management Engine-Treiber
	* Realtek (LAN) Netzwerktreiber
	* Reltek	Audiotreiber
	* RST 		Intel Rapid Storage Technology-Treiber and utility



	NICHT:
	* AppCharger		(Nur wenn man Handy per PC laden möchte, nur iPhone?)
	* Nuovoton (CIR)	"Kann nicht finden CIR-Gerät!"	
	* RapidStart 		"DiesesSystem erfüllt nicht die Mindestanforderungen für die Installation der Software."
	* LucidVirtu 		"Integrated Graphics Device was not found"
	* RST_Floppy		(SATA Floppy Image - nur wenn man Floppy-Laufwerk hat?)
	* SmartConnect		(Nur wenn man es nutzen möchte)	
	* VGA			"DiesesSystem erfüllt nicht die Mindestanforderungen für die Installation der Software."

Später Intel Manageability Engine Firmware Recovery Agent mit Netzverbindung ausführen?


UTILITIES:
	* 3TBUnlocker		Nur wenn man Laufwerk mit über 3TB hat?
	* AXTU			Nur wenn man es braucht: ASRock eXtreme Tuner
	* InstantBoot		Nur wenn man es braucht	
	* MediaEspresso		Nur wenn man es braucht	(irgendeine Demo)
	* RapidStart		Nur wenn man es braucht
	* SmartConnect		Nur wenn man es braucht
	* XFFASTLAN		Nur wenn man es braucht
	* XFASTUSB		Nur wenn man es braucht

Hier weiß ich oft nicht, ob ich es brauche und wenn ja wie man es konfigurieren muss. Warum gibt es "SmartConnect" als Treiber und als Utility?


Das wäre super nett! Vielen Dank!! 

gamermaus2


----------



## waleed030 (7. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX670 Edition - Noobfreundliche Anleitung erwünscht (Treiber, BIOS)*

* XFFASTLAN	Nur wenn man es braucht


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX670 Edition - Noobfreundliche Anleitung erwünscht (Treiber, BIOS)*

Beim Treiber brauchst du nur wenige Sachen.
1. Den Intel Management Engine Mist.
2. Lan.
3. Audio.
4. VGA 
5. Intel Chipsatz.
6. USB 3 Treiber.

Mehr nicht.

Bei den Utilities brauchst du gar nichts. Einfach ignorieren. 
Mainboard DVD grundsätzlich wegwerfen.


----------



## gorgeous188 (8. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX670 Edition - Noobfreundliche Anleitung erwünscht (Treiber, BIOS)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mainboard DVD grundsätzlich wegwerfen.


----------

